# sour cream



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I used the sour cream recipe in the sticky. It kinda sorta worked. The result was delicious, tastes like but even better than store bought. But it was too thin, sort of like thick gravy.
Now I did not follow it perfectly because the temp fluctuated, not a perfect 77 all 16 hors. I put it on a heating pad but it woukld getto 90 or so, I't turn it off a while, then back on........so I how do I keep it 77 exactly !?!
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know how warm yogurt makers get, but would that work?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

don't have one........maybe I need to get one. I made sour cream coffeecake with it...yum! and ranch dressing.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I think you can get by at room temp if your room is warm (72F) or stick it in a cooler with a towel. Other ideas for thicker sour Cream are to add dry milk powder, gelatin, or drain it in a muslin lined colander until it reaches desired consistency. If you drain it you can save the whey for baking, yum!

Christy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

The top of my fridge is perfect. To the front if the room temp is 72*+ or all the way to the back if cooler. Also check your temps inside cabinets next to appliances. I've lived in a different house almost every year since I started doing cultured and fermented foods and there is always one place that is just perfect!
For a thicker sour cream you can also add a bit of rennet. Dilute one/two drops in 1/8 cup of cool spring water per gallon of milk.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, will try again next week.
Becky


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The strained yogurt will also make a wonderful 'sour cream.'


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

Rose said:


> The strained yogurt will also make a wonderful 'sour cream.'


I've been slow to learn this. Many years ago I purchased a Donvier Wave Yogurt Strainer and when ever I used it with my home made yogurt, everything with through the strainer. I tried it many times, same thing, nothing left in the stainer. Even thought of selling the dern thing on eBay, but something told me to keep it. So a few days ago, I tried it again, and it is working, go figure. I made mashed potatoes last night and used all I had made, about a 1/2 cup of the yogurt cheese, in the mashed potatoes, along with s&p, butter, horseradish. It was delicious. So this morning, I put about 1 cup of yogurt in the stainer, to have some 'sour cream' at the ready. I am a heavy user of sour cream and am really excited about making my own with goats yogurt. But shhhhhh, don't tell dh, he refuses to knowlingly eat yogurt.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

You can use a kitchen strainer and a coffee filter or muslin, too.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

How about one of those "gold" mesh coffee filters one get's at WalMart? The last time I got one, they were only about $5.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh...mesh coffee filter! That sounds good. I use white cotton handkerchiefs from WalMart. 

BTW, I need to starting hanging out here (home dairy/cheese making) as this is where my interests lie...right now!


----------

